# PC Making a strange (annoying) noise.... help?



## nick.rambo (Jan 11, 2007)

Okay.... recently my custom-built computer has been making this high pitched squeel type noise. It happens out of the blue ... goes on for some random amount of time and either I get to the point where I can't stand it anymore and shut down or sometimes it just goes away. 

Like I said... it occurs randomly. Nothing seems to set it off. 

For awhile I thought it might be the PC fan. I got a new one over the summer and for awhile, if I unplugged the PC fan ... it'd go away. Now, that doesn't work anymore. I unplug the fan and the screech continues. 

I have a 120mm in the front and in the back ... and 80mm in the side ... a 120 exhaust fan on the bottom pulling air out the back ... a heatsink fan and hard drive coolers on both of my drives. I though that perhaps one of these was the culprit.... unplugged them all... nada. 

Nothing really stops it. For awhile, If i'd minimize and maximize a firefox window a bunch of times, it'd go away ... but now... that too doesn't work. 

This is very weird and I'm really frustrated because I don't know how to stop it.... It's driving me nuts! Somtimes it comes on right after Windows boots ... sometimes it comes on when I've been on for 2 hours... somtimes it doesn't happen at all.s I thought it may be heat... but this thing is running at a very cool 26C. I've had the case open a dozen times and I can't locate the origination of the noise. 

MY SETUP: 
Black ULTRA ATX Case 2/ 500w Power Supply 
Pentium 4 3.2 w/ HT
1 GB Ram
ASUS P4P800E Mobo
2 Maxtor 120gb HD's 
Toshiba DVDW
Lite-on DVDR

Has anything like this happened to anyone else? Help mE! :4-dontkno


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I had that exact same thing happen and it was a case, I know you already checked but unplug each one, one at a time to make sure you did not miss one.

Could it be the fan on the video card?

Another possibility is a fan in the psu, Do not open the psu there is high voltage in there that can hurt or kill


----------



## nick.rambo (Jan 11, 2007)

Do you mean that it was _the_ case or _a_ case? 

I'll check again. Let me know what you meant.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

he meant the case fan. 

check and make sure it could also be ur video card fan and ur PSU fan. i recommend not opening the PSU to replace the fan if you are somewhat electronical knowledgabe, you can replace it but need to use extreme caution !


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi, one other thing to check is dust build up. This sounds unlikely since you say it runs very cool, but you could check this and try to blow out your case with some compressed air. It's possible that one of the fans is trying to combat that dust with increasing the spead of the fan to 'jet engine' level.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If it's really high then it could be failing capacitors on the board or in the PSU.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

My monitor makes that noise... on 2 computers check that


----------

